# Weisser Rand Bei GIF Animation mit Image Ready



## Einsa (15. September 2004)

Hallo allerseits!
Weiß vielleicht jemand wo der Fehler liegt, wenn eine Typo GIF-Animation mit transparenten Hintergrund (in Adobe Image Ready erstellt)  eine weisse Umrandung aufweist?
Habe in Photoshop eine Textebene ohne Effekte mit transparenten Hintergrund erstellt, diese dupliziert und dann verschiedene Farabstufungen  zugewiesen.

Dann hab ich Image Ready geöffnet, die PSD-Datei geöffnet und einen neuen Rollover-Status erstellt. Jeder Animationsframe hat eine Farbabstufung der Typo zugewiesen bekommen.
Danach habe ich das Ganze unter optimierte Version speichern als reine Bilder-Datei abgespeichert.
Importiere ich nun das transparente GIF auf  einen dunklen Hintergrund, dann stellt sich der Effekt ein, daß zwar der Farbübergang super funktioniert, allerdings die gesamte Typo mit einem weissen Rand  versehen ist.  Ich  verstehe den Fehler nicht, gibt es irgendwo eine Einstellungsoption mit der ich die Art der GIF-Erstellung in Image Ready beeinflussen kann  In der Art wie Photoshop es unter der Rubrik "für Web speichern" anbietet

Vielen Dank im voraus, bin nämlich langsam am Rand des Wahnsinns.
Gruß!
Tim


----------



## Tobias Menzel (15. September 2004)

Hi,

Das Problem mit Rändern beim GIF-Export ist bekannt und auf Transparenzverläufe an den Rändern der Objekte zurückzuführen.

In diesem spezifischen Fall nehme ich an, dass die Kantenglättung im Type-Tool aktiviert war. Stelle diese auf "ohne" und der Rand sollte verschwinden.

Zusätzlich kannst Du beim Export eine beliebige Hintergrundfarbe für das GIF wählen, so daß kleine Kanten um die Schrift nicht auffallen. Suche mal hier im Forum nach "GIF" und "Transparenz" - da gibt es einige (bebilderte) Threads zu dem Thema.

Gruß


----------

